# Whats under your belly hang?



## Rosi (Sep 27, 2006)

I am sure I am not the only one that has problems with rashes under my belly hang and other fleshy areas. I used to use cornstarch, which works great and is very inexpensive. But I always left a trail of cornstarch in the ladies room. 

Then I had seen a commercial on TV for Soothing Care from Monistat advertising chafing relief for your womanly curves. And thought, hey that might work for fatties lol 

Its wonderful!!!!!! It comes in a small tube but it goes a long way. One tube last me about 2 ½ weeks. And I have a big belly hang. I would recommend it if you have rash/chafing problems.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 27, 2006)

> What's under your belly hang?


My will, an advance directive, various stocks and bonds and some backup disks (I use it in place of a safety deposit box).

.
.
.
.
.
[size=-2]Non-smartass answer is Nystatin cream works well when these occur. But sounds like Monistat would be cheaper since it's not a prescription. Thanks for the tip.[/size]


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 27, 2006)

I can honestly say that the lack of taco jokes in this thread disappoints me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 27, 2006)

When I'm lucky.... a smiling, breathless face.


----------



## dan (Sep 27, 2006)

Mainly tight pants,and beneath that are my very manly parts.... Seriously try some powder with zinc,and magnesium.Very good for the skin..


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr Hoffa has enjoyed many a year...

but..keep the area clean..very clean..gentle cleansers..dry the area..let it breathe now and again..which is a great job for a man who adores holding fat up...wheeeee


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

Stretchmarks and my pubic shelf.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Stretchmarks and my pubic shelf.



Same here but I also have a long C-section scar. 
I also have that rash problem- under my stomach and my breasts. I use the cornstarch powder but it can get really irritated during really hot, sweaty days. In the past I put vaseline on it to sooth it and that does the trick. Thanks for that monistat tip- I will definitely keep that in mind


----------



## -X- (Sep 28, 2006)

A viscious snake.


----------



## ripley (Sep 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> let it breathe now and again..which is a great job for a man who adores holding fat up..




and blowing on it


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 29, 2006)

_10 posts over 1040 views (well now 11 posts), this must be a record. _


----------



## NFA (Sep 29, 2006)

I think my girlfriend recently got that. She tried to pawn it off on me after I got some pretty painful chafing myself. Didn't end up using it, but she spoke quite highly of it. Said it doesn't have an oily finish which impressed me. I'll doubt they'll aggressively promote its belly hang uses, but no reason to give it some nice word of mouth if its helpful. Nice to see a product tending to the needs of fat women, for once, which isn't anti-fat.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> and blowing on it



It??..we still talkin about belly fat?..


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 29, 2006)

I love Ammens Powder for my belly hang needs but the trail of powder can be a bit much...


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> When I'm lucky.... a smiling, breathless face.



ok that just cracked me up......


----------



## wi-steve (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't believe no one has answered "My knees."

Steve


----------



## GPL (Oct 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> When I'm lucky.... a smiling, breathless face.




AnnMarie, 
Your quotes are as amazing as you are yourself!
You are good as hell:wubu: 

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 1, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Mr Hoffa has enjoyed many a year...



As long as it's not Mr. Hoffa's smiling, breathless face, everything will be fine.

(Seriously, I am laughing so hard, Mossy that was awesome.)


----------



## Rainahblue (Oct 1, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> ok that just cracked me up......



 Me too!

This whole thread is WAAAY hilarious.

My answer is stretchmarks and the secret to eternal happiness.​


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 3, 2006)

My fiancee uses this stuff called 'Gold Bond Body Powder,' which seems to work very well. Yeah.

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

What I have under: just a bit of moisture, a wee trace of itchy

What I want: a spray on cream like the monistat that would be super quick application. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 3, 2006)

Divals said:


> My fiancee uses this stuff called 'Gold Bond Body Powder,' which seems to work very well. Yeah.
> 
> =Divals



Gold bond irritates me badly- I stay away from it


----------



## rainyday (Oct 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What I want: a spray on cream like the monistat that would be super quick application. Anyone? Anyone?



Someone told me once that jock itch spray combats the same kind of yeast. I have no idea if it's true or if it's safe to use near female genitals, but I'm just passing it on in case you want to research it.


----------



## Fairia (Oct 3, 2006)

A silk komono, pom-poms, silk, determination....oops, I was thinking back to when I performed in the vagina monolgues . We should have questions like that: What does your belly like to wear? What would your belly say? But that would be for another topic.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

Fairia said:


> A silk komono, pom-poms, silk, determination....oops, I was thinking back to when I performed in the vagina monolgues . We should have questions like that: What does your belly like to wear? What would your belly say? But that would be for another topic.



Tis a great thread idea: The Belly Monologues...you should start it


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Tis a great thread idea: The Belly Monologues...you should start it



I agree totally would be a great thread


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What I have under: just a bit of moisture, a wee trace of itchy
> 
> What I want: a spray on cream like the monistat that would be super quick application. Anyone? Anyone?


Ok..this is my trick and it works for me..I use Deodorant spray..Suave in fact..I stay dry..I never chafe..the deodorant does have some clumps..especially on a really hot day..but I just make sure to wash under it everyday and reapply everyday.

Some people say not to use it because it clogs pores..I don't think it could be any worse than cream or powder. I actually can't use cream...it keeps it too wet and makes things worse!

Try it!


----------



## FBB (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah your man should be holding at least most of the time. I never let go of my wifes. Love pinching and poking and grabbing that soft bottom that soft fat belly. It will never get old! Also try to serve as her bra as much as possible too!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh what could be there?

My imagination ran wild!

:smitten:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 8, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> Oh what could be there?



I don't know. Maybe car keys or a TV remote?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 8, 2006)

Right now my cadilac belt buckle, it's digging into my little belly hang and it's cold


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 8, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Right now my cadilac belt buckle, it's digging into my little belly hang and it's cold


do you even have a belly hang? lol


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 8, 2006)

I gained like... 4 pds this week from bein sick and not workin out or anything, there is a small one starting there (o, and the drinking isn't helping either) lol


----------

